# Is it legal to ask for donations?



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

If I want to bake American sweets (Cakes, Pies, Cookies, etc...) and try to get them recognized for a possible future business, is it legal to just ask for donations. I know I can't "charge" for them as it is not a legitimate business.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It depends.


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Snickerdoodle, 

As per prior experience, its not legal to accept donations even for non profit organization (charities, special needs centers, etc) that is not government related unless they have a proposal letter from the donor, and an approval letter from the donee. Everything has to be documented. However if you would like to still do it you could do it amongst friends and colleagues that is pretty much non of anyones business  Furthermore you could attain a sole proprietor license to set up your idea legitimately as it is categorized as a specialist business, if you need more info feel free to ask and good luck with ur "Sweet" ventures


----------

